# Shedding



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

Do Havis EVER shed? Lilly seems to be having a lot of hair floating around when she shakes and I comb her out every day. Is she shedding or blowing coat again or what? My DH HATES hair in the air or near his food which I understand. Any suggestions?


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Beamer only sheds when I brush him.. The combs pickup dead heairs I guess. Other than that, I never see his hair anywhere in my house. At most, maybe a stray hair here or there...

Ryan


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

I'm with Ryan on this one. The only thing I did notice is that as Kubrick is getting older, there is a lot more hair on the brush than before. However, I still never find hairs on the floor or anywhere. Just one or two (less than MY own hairs, LOL).


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Though I often get considerable hair in the comb or brush, there is nothing that comes out as it does in other breeds.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Lilly's mom said:


> Do Havis EVER shed? Lilly seems to be having a lot of hair floating around when she shakes and I comb her out every day. Is she shedding or blowing coat again or what? My DH HATES hair in the air or near his food which I understand. Any suggestions?


Oh yes, they shed! They have all that hair and it has to go somewhere. So does our hair. (Ever look at the shower floor, or bathroom floor after blowdrying and combing out your own hair? Heck, I notice human hair in the bedsheets.)

If you brush & comb often, you'll see less of it on the floors and furniture, but it does have to go somewhere.

They are not considered to be "shedding" dogs in comparison to breeds that lose their undercoat in huge clumps. Havanese don't do that, but they do lose the hair just like we do.


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

Havtahava said:


> Oh yes, they shed! They have all that hair and it has to go somewhere. So does our hair. (Ever look at the shower floor, or bathroom floor after blowdrying and combing out your own hair? Heck, I notice human hair in the bedsheets.)
> 
> If you brush & comb often, you'll see less of it on the floors and furniture, but it does have to go somewhere.
> 
> They are not considered to be "shedding" dogs in comparison to breeds that lose their undercoat in huge clumps. Havanese don't do that, but they do lose the hair just like we do.


Thank you so much. I knew it wasn't the same as my chow mix or german shepherd but I will see a few hairs on dark items of clothing especially. I do comb her out every day. I guess that needs to be brushing instead or in addition too? Thanks Kimberly for clearifying this.

Katrina


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

For me, I find that if I start with brushing first, that removes the outer loose hairs and gets through any minor tangles quickly. Then I go through and comb to pull out any loose hairs that are deeper in, and this is also when I work on any mats that the brush didn't get. If you find that your comb doesn't go through the hair easily, move to a finer tooth comb for that area until you can get it through smoothly.

In addition, I try to limit grooming to one specific area and do it on a mat, towel or a pad that I can pick up when I'm done. Likewise, I only blow dry their hair in one area and vacuum after I'm finished. That keeps hair from getting all over the house somewhat.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Once in a while I will find a long, white hair on me. Since I don't have white hair :biggrin1:, it's either from Kodi or Shelby.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I usually have some of Gucci's hair on me because I will sit on the floor and brush her in my lap, and that's when most of the hair that will come out, comes out to the brush or comb, but always a few that find their way to my black slacks, inevitably! lol

I think she's blowing coat right now because I really have to stay on top of it or she'll mat. Heck, I can even find a mat 4 hours after I brush her somedays. :frusty:

Kara


----------

